# Somebody stop me!!



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I talked to Nighthawk Industries at the NRA convention *AGAIN*. I WANT a Lady Hawk SOOOOOOOO BAD.

$2000.00!!!! I CANT SPEND THAT MUCH ON A GUN!! Or can I???


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I know how much money you make. The answer is no.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

One should certainly not put cost near the top of the gun owning list.................it should be Waaaaayyyy down close to the bottom or....not even on the list....IF YOU WANT THE GUN BAD ENOUGH!!! Remember you're on this planet only so long! :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get it Bill and don't let life stand in your way.:smt023 Lifes to short to worry about money.:anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't ask me! I have no will power what so ever.
Buy now and pay forever plan :watching:

Can't you work a deal since you work in the industry?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You should talk to my wife. She's really good at justifying purchases of several thousand dollars and processing them without a shred of guilt. I don't know how she does it. Maybe I'm her *enabler* in which case I'd say

"GO OUT AND GET IT ALREADY AND STOP WHINING ABOUT IT !!!!! NOW LEAVE ME ALONE WHILE I PERUSE THE HANDGUN FORUM AND GUNBROKER.COM !!!!"


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you deserve a $2,000. 1911. So do I; and I am saving up now too. Except I want a .45.
I am not familiar with what you are craving. But I'll go and look. I had thought of perhaps Wilson for myself. Who knows? 

Do what I do. Save, scrimp, count pennies. I take all of my dollar bills and hide them in my secret gun horde. And if you put your change away, it will accrue. Occasionally take it down to one of those coin machines, cash it in, and then hide it with the rest. haha. It works, the end result is worth it, and the anticipation is fun. 

Go for it


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> Do what I do. Save, scrimp, count pennies. I take all of my dollar bills and hide them in my secret gun horde.


That's exactly how I get guns and even ammo. I have to save my mad money I get each week to support my shooting habit. Whatever I have left over at the end of each week goes in my pencil box in the safe. When I have enough saved, I get a gun.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Why does it matter what anonymous people on the internet think about your spending habits? 

Be a man. Decide for yourself.

Just don't whine to us about poverty if you can't afford your purchase.

-20 man points.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I know how much money you make. The answer is no.


:anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

bill,
yes.
that way, when my wife ask me something, i can use you as a "i could be this bad......"
lol


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I'll give you a push


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I talked to Nighthawk Industries at the NRA convention *AGAIN*. I WANT a Lady Hawk SOOOOOOOO BAD.
> 
> $2000.00!!!! I CANT SPEND THAT MUCH ON A GUN!! Or can I???


Nighthawks are awesome!

Here's my factory tricked out Predator II. Price was $2875 _before_ I added the Bobtail, hard chrome finish, stippling, ambi safety, etc. That's OK, it was worth it to me. I love this 1911.

http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/detail.aspx?ID=10


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

If you really wanted to be stopped ...





... you've come to the wrong forum.




Go buy the gun.

Worry about tomorrow next week.

You can always pick up that second job ...




WM


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Do it! You only live once.

You could always say later that you succumbed to peer pressure.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

submoa said:


> Why does it matter what anonymous people on the internet think about your spending habits?
> 
> Be a man. Decide for yourself.
> 
> ...


ouch...:smt104
This May be the first time I have lost man points during a gun discussion...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As the sole voice of reason here, I will ask: what will that gun do that can't be done with a gun costing half or even a quarter as much?

In light of your recent post about needing a roommate, do you really think you should spend two grand on an item that will be used comparatively seldom? 

Anyway, I've seen your car. Rethink your priorities. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Just borrow the money from Mike. He won't miss it. 

:watching:


:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> Just borrow the money from Mike. He won't miss it.


But I can assure you that my Jewish wife would miss it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I know how much money you make. The answer is no.


AHAHAHA. I heard that backhand all the way over here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get the pistol. Move in with Mike and for go the apartment so you will have more money for shooting Mike won't care.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

P.S. you will be able to ride to work with Mike so you won't need to waste your money on gas and auto repairs.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

A pistol -- even an expensive pistol -- is useless without ammunition.

You already have a serviceable 1911 (more than one, probably). Skip the overpriced pistol. Spend your money on ammo.

(Yeah, Mike, I have a bunch of 1911's, but no pricey ones. I also have a pile of ammo, but not nearly a big enough pile.)


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> You already have a serviceable 1911 (more than one, probably). Skip the overpriced pistol. Spend your money on ammo.


Nighthawks are expensive, but they aren't overpriced. You get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Wait a minute. I just found out the Lady Hawk is a 9mm! A $2000 1911 in 9mm? Your Man Card is at risk. :smt104


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Look around the house, what are the things that you haven't used in six months or more? Once you have compiled this list sell the unused items and get on with your purchase. Your life will be less cluttered and you will have a new toy! Regards, Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Richard said:


> Look around the house, what are the things that you haven't used in six months or more? Once you have compiled this list sell the unused items and get on with your purchase. Your life will be less cluttered and you will have a new toy! Regards, Richard


I don't think even Bill has $2000 worth of empty beer bottles and old _Playboys_ in his apartment. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I don't think even Bill has $2000 worth of empty beer bottles and old _Playboys_ in his apartment. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

boy i thought the earlier backhand was loud, that smack is echoing across the nation even now.

OP, just remember- mike is apparently cheap (i know mike, you say frugal)
then again, I just bought a $300 dollar gun and not eh$550 gun, so maybe you shouldn't listento me either.

Milquetoast- are you implying that if a gun (or maybe more specifically a 1911 design) is not .45 than it is not a mans gun? Hmmm
I thought i liked you. there are just too many calibers and guns to be stuck in a rut.:mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

niadhf said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> boy i thought the earlier backhand was loud, that smack is echoing across the nation even now.
> 
> ...


1911's are for .45's. Anybody who says otherwise is certainly entitled to their opinion -- their faggoty, communist, atheist opinion. 

If you want to get a 9mm, get a gun built around it. (CZ75 would be my first choice.) If you want to spend big bucks on a beautiful work of art 9mm, get a customized Browning P35 from Ted Yost or Cylinder & Slide.

http://www.heirloomprecision.com/photos/Ted_Yost/Hard_Chromed_Hi-Power_2007/

https://shop.cylinder-slide.com/bhp.shtml


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> OP, just remember- mike is apparently cheap (i know mike, you say frugal)


Practical utilitarian minimalist. Which some might call "cheap." :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah 1911s are for .45. I'm not against a firing pin block, but I don't consider a DAO or 9mm/.40S&W/.357 sig a real 1911. Get four Glocks instead.

I mean, for $2,000...you could buy a GOLD PLATED DESERT EAGLE!!! :smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I mean, for $2,000...you could buy a GOLD PLATED DESERT EAGLE!!! :smt082


Bill's nephew just sold such a gun. I probably should have had him give you first dibs, *fhf*. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Practical utilitarian minimalist. Which some might call "cheap." :mrgreen:


Hey mike, thats some good politicing there...... thinking of a new career?
:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Hey mike, thats some good politicing there...... thinking of a new career?
> :watching:


Hey, I do marketing for a living. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Hey, I do marketing for a living. :mrgreen:


Don't be shy Mike. You do modeling as well. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1777&CatalogID=150 :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> Don't be shy Mike. You do modeling as well. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1777&CatalogID=150 :smt033


Heh heh heh. I have a photo shoot tomorrow, so I have to go home tonight and watch _Zoolander_ again. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice legs Mike.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Don't be shy Mike. You do modeling as well. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1777&CatalogID=150 :smt033


Damn. Mikes got some nice legs. :smt082

Edit: ^^^ Looks like I am a little late.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alas, here is my actual leg: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3307&CatalogID=6.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

There Are A Couple Of Other Websites With Pictures Of Him As Well. I Don’t Think I Am Allowed To Mention Them On This Forum…


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

any specs on this gun
i found a pic of it but it only said it was thinner
is it a single stack


----------

